# how important is the control arm?



## rosemaryil (Mar 6, 2001)

I just found out that I need the front lower control arms and connector links replaced on my 1998 A4. Seeing that the price quote I was given is $1200, it's not something I'm anxious to do....and the dealer told me that if I don't repair it, it's more or less "just an anoying creaking sound that I'd have to live with while driving". Does anyone disagree? I don't want to cause further damage by driving with something that is worse than I was told. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: how important is the control arm? (rosemaryil)*

Did the dealer say that the whole arm had to be replaced, or just the bushings? How many miles are on the car? It seems kinda odd that they would need to be replaced after only 4 years... BTW: Isn't the A4s front suspension all aluminum? Maybe that is why it is so much.


----------



## rosemaryil (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: how important is the control arm? (blkaudicq)*

I hate to say it, but I'm not 100% positive. I'm assuming it's a full replacement of both front control arms. And you're right, I think the hefty price tag is due to the makeup of Audi's front end. All in all, it's a bit frustrating. The car is only 4 years old, and to top it off, only has 28,600 miles on it! But I can't deny the loud creaking noises I hear when I drive. One other question I'll put out there: I didn't notice this creaking noise until immediately after I had the tie rod end replaced on the front right side of the car. The dealer claims it's unrelsted, but it just seems like too much of a coincidence to me...maybe I'm just getting jaded on this one audi.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: how important is the control arm? (rosemaryil)*

A few questions: Why was the tie rod replaced? Did you hit something with that side of the car? When it was replaced, was the car re-aligned? I dunno, but I think it could be the suspension may have not have been aligned properly and is flexing odd, that may be your creeking.


----------



## baur323 (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: how important is the control arm? (rosemaryil)*

Check to make sure there isn't recall and give the dealer a hard time. This isn't the only A4 I have heard go in for the control arm.
-R


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: how important is the control arm? (baur323)*

Control arm failures are VERY common on ALL B5 platform cars (Passat, A4 & A6). Basically the busings fail, but the problem is that they are not replaceable. You have to buy the whole thing!







yes, both Audi and VW are aware of the problem. in most cases, if you file a compalint with Customer Care, they will at least cover parts of the repair. There are "updated" parts available. I kow at least for the Passat, there is also a TSB out on this problem, I'd bet there is on the Audis too. 
Oh, it is NOT just an annoying sound. If the bushings get really bad, it will affect allignment and stability. You'll start chewing tires and have problems with wondering at highway speeds. There is a HUGE thread over at ClubB5 on this: http://www.clubb5.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=009760 
Here's a pic of the OLD design control arms:








And here's the new ones:








If you have to replace them, please report the failure to NHTSA, if enough people complain, there might be a recall...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: how important is the control arm? (duandcc)*

That's a good point. I was also going to mention that since *rosemaryil* went to the dealer, they might not want to waste the time pressing bushings into an old housing.


----------

